# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Google Home Max, smart speaker, Google Inc., Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Google Inc.

Home Max on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Max comes with enhanced audio

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> Google shows off its new Home Max speaker. The device automatically tunes the speaker based on the room you're in.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini and Max first look

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> There are two new Google Home smart speakers you can get. The Mini is little, the Max is big. Do they have a chance to compete with all the Amazon Echoes? Dieter Bohn has this exclusive first look.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini and Max hands on

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> The $399 Max is designed to deliver beefy bass, while the $49 Mini is a compact speaker with touch controls.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Mini and Max hands-on

Published on Oct 4, 2017




> We're checking out the new form factors of Google Home: the $49 Google Home Mini and the $399 Google Home Max. Are they worth the money? Here are our first thoughts, live from the Google launch event!


"Google Home Mini and Max hands-on: New form factors, same intelligence"

by Lanh Nguyen, David Imel
October 4, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Max | Introducing smart sound

Published on Dec 11, 2017




> With Smart Sound, Google Home Max uses machine learning to automatically adjust the equalizer settings to match the acoustics of your room. This gives you the most balanced sound -- wherever you put it.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Max hands-on

Published on Dec 11, 2017




> The Google Home Max is a $399 high-end smart speaker tailored for the audiophile.

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Max review

Published on Dec 19, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Google Home Max review

Published on Feb 24, 2018




> For the full review: andauth.co/GHM  |  The Google Home Max is a good speaker, but a not-so-great listener. Find out where it flies and where it fails in our Google Home Max review.

----------

